# Reformed Baptist Theological Review



## pastorway (Nov 24, 2003)

Subscribe Today!!

Managing Editor: Richard Barcellos, Th.M.

Editor: Robert P. Martin, Ph.D.

Associate Editors: R. Bala, Robert Gonzales, Fred Malone, Ph.D., James Renihan, Ph.D., Michael Renihan, Ph.D., Sam Waldron, Th.M.

Editorial Assistant: Francisco Orozco

http://www.rbtr.org/

[quote:a40dd893c0][i:a40dd893c0]from the RBTR website[/i:a40dd893c0]
RBTR is committed to upholding the Confessional standards of Reformed Baptists who are committed to the Second London Confession of Faith (1677/1689) otherwise known as the 2nd LCF.

RBTR is committed to providing Reformed Baptist pastors, ministerial students, theological educators, and other interested parties with reading material which is edifying, challenging, and rooted in the biblical theology embodied in the 2nd LCF.

RBTR will issue two reviews per year (i.e., Jan. 1st and July 1st). Each review will run between 120 and 150 pages, approximately. The format will be similar to other theological journals (i.e., JETS, WTJ). Our first Issue will be published in January 2004.

RBTR does not take unsolicited articles or book reviews. The Board carefully plans each volume and selects the contributors as well. Samples of articles are available in the Current Edition page.

If you are interested in subscribing to RBTR, please follow the instructions in the Subscriptions page. If you have any questions about RBTR, please send us an email and we will make sure you get your questions answered. 

For RBTR updates and news click here: email request and send the email. [/quote:a40dd893c0]

Phillip


----------



## pastorway (Jul 3, 2004)

*Second Issue Available for Order NOW*

The first issue was fantastic, the second looks even better:

[quote:f41fbaae00]
The second issue of the Reformed Baptist Theological Review (RBTR I:2) is now available for purchase and should be mailed by August 1st, 2004. This edition includes the following articles: 
&quot;The Remaining Sabbath for the People of God,&quot; Robert P. Martin; 
&quot;John Owen and New Covenant Theology,&quot; Richard C. Barcellos; 
&quot;The Antipaedobaptism of John Tombes,&quot; Michael T. Renihan; 
&quot;The Means of Grace in the 2nd London Confession of Faith,&quot; James M. Renihan; 
&quot;The Emotivity of God,&quot; Gregory G. Nichols; 
&quot;The Newness of the New Covenant,&quot; James R. White; 
&quot;THE CALVIN OF ENGLAND: Some Aspects of the Life of John Owen (1616-1683) and his Teaching on Biblical Piety,&quot; Michael A.G. Haykin. 
Book reviews include one by Tom Hicks on N.T. Wright's &quot;What Saint Paul Really Said.&quot; 

For ordering and subscription information go to www.rbtr.org.[/quote:f41fbaae00]

Phillip


----------

